# lake como watersedge campsite



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

currently in switzerland (working)and want to go to lake como for a weekend. Any advise on a good waterside campsite walking distance to restaurants and pubs, maybe a market etc. last weekend went to cannobio and it was excellant. 

Any recommendations would be great


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I know it's not on Como but Cannero Riviera just further down on Lago Maggiori is a real treat.

http://en.campinglidocannero.com/


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Right at the top of Lake Como is Camping La Riva at Sorico.
Beautifully laid out and maintained site, on the waterside. Boat rental possible. Family owned and run.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

La Riva is a nice site although its on the river that runs into Lake Como rather than the lake itself. Having said that if you have bikes the lake is only a short ride away. Some pictures here
http://www.davidklyne.co.uk/camping_la_riva.htm

If you like gardens Villa Carlotta is worth a visit, its about half way down the lake on the west side.

David


----------

